# transfer of care



## dcastro (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, I have a question concerning transfer of care from one ER physician to another ER physician due to a change of shift. Who would get the charge for that patient? I have always given it to the discharging physician regardless of the amount of time/work that the 1st physician spent/did. I was under the impression that for liability reasons the discharging physician would get the charge. Any input is greatly appreciated. Donna


----------

